# La Marzocco Linea Mini



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

*La Marzocco Linea Mini*​
Love the looks, it's up to date tech and good value for money824.24%Questionable looks and think it's over hyped and over priced.2266.67%I don't know, I just know I want a LMLM, I value the brand, please take my money39.09%


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think these are over £3500 in standard form. I think it's an incredibly ugly machine and whenever I have seen them in the flesh over the years they never look any better. The looks are what I would describe as Agricultural in comparison with similar priced competitors in the market. They are well made inside but do seem to lack many basic functions...the technology also seems rustic at best. They are large and wouldn't fit easily in many small kitchens

Now this is just my opinion but I'm curious if others think it looks good, with great tech and good value for money?

I don't want this to descend into mud slinging and references or comparisons to other machines, this is specifically about the LMLM. Please keep it respectful, as there may be some owners of these machines


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

I appreciate they're very well regarded as a machine and a manufacturer so the quality should be right up there but the looks, in my opinion, don't match the build quality and price point.

Of course I've never seen one in the flesh so reserve the right to go weak at the knees should I ever lay eyes on one.


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

I haven't voted as my response would be a combination of the first and second options: "I love the way it looks and think it's over hyped and over priced."


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Personally I love the look of them but they are massively overpriced for what they are. Sounds like they are good if you want a small commercial grade machine but its really hard to justify the cost outside of that.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I used one in a coffee training centre, they're ideal for that and small cafes. Well made and respected as you say. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Me personally, I like my shiny shiny, and don't have the space or budget for one of those. To me it's a workhorse rather than an ideal machine for the home, but some will love it for exactly that. There's definitely a market for "industrial looks" much in the same way as a lot of hifi was sold in the 1990s in 19" rack format with handles, looking more like a network switch than something for listening to tunes.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

I like my tech relatively simple and the Mini appeals to that. It feels like there is less to go wrong with it, and there are already so many variables to making espresso. The digital 'paddle' does irritate me though.

@DavecUK, I'm curious if there is there a price at which you would recommend it, or do you think it's so lacking in features/behind technologically that there are better options at all price points?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

AliG said:


> I like my tech relatively simple and the Mini appeals to that. It feels like there is less to go wrong with it, and there are already so many variables to making espresso. The digital 'paddle' does irritate me though.
> 
> @DavecUK, I'm curious if there is there a price at which you would recommend it, or do you think it's so lacking in features/behind technologically that there are better options at all price points?


 I started the topic as part of another project I'm playing around with. So I'm quite interested in peoples perceptions, both owners, non owners and those who will never own one but wish they could. I suspect the price reflects the cost of production (which includes, advertising, marketing activities, support, training etc.. not just the raw cost of producing a machine).

It's like asking if a BMW or a Mercedes is value for money....If I had to compare my BMW experience with one of my cars to my wifes Hyundai...the Hyundai is 9 years old never had a problem and still looks almost new (fantastic paint on it)...I would say the Hyundai is value for money winner hands down. However, BMW and Mercedes sell lots of cars and there must be a reason!

I think if the question was are there better options *for me* at all price points, the answer would be yes....but I think I might view my personal requirements for a machine differently to other people.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Not sure there is an option for me

I like the looks but I don't think it's good value for the home user.

Perhaps as a pop up event machine it may have a better value for money equation.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I personally do not mind the looks. Not something to lust after but not it is not a car crash either.

Having worked on their bigger brothers I can say they are nicely put together and they produce solid results. They are however very expensive compared to similar products on the market, not something I would ever recommend if someone asked me what to purchase but if you do not mind paying the premium then fair enough.


----------



## AJP80 (Feb 29, 2020)

It's old tech/ low-fi but it gets the basics right. It is well made even if it doesn't make the most of its design (e.g. no pressure profiling, no hi-res temperature setting (I think it uses a higher/ lower dial)). As for looks - it has the look of something used in a specialist coffee shop, and that may be enough for some. I think it looks good but that may be more because I associate it with good coffee had from the coffee shows that use it.

Do I have the space for one? No. Do I have the need for one? No. If I did and money were no object would I buy one? No (although if you'd asked me a year ago you might have got a different answer). I think I'd go for a lever now or a Decent (at totally different ends of the spectrum!).


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

There's an option missing:

- I do not want an LMLM, and have absolutely no interest in it what so ever.

😊🤷‍♂️


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> There's an option missing:
> 
> - I do not want an LMLM, and have absolutely no interest in it what so ever.
> 
> 😊🤷‍♂️


 You are absolutely correct, just shows the strength of the marketing, I never even considered putting that as a question....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Would anyone buy it without the badge?.....at any price? Never had this one but there again never wanted to. Had a GS3 and apart from ownership pleasure did not think it was anything special......but what do I know?


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@DavecUK - I do like them in a industrial slightly "if the Soviet Union built a coffee machine" kind of way especially the blue paint job.

I did not realise the paddle wasn't to control the pump for manual profiling Like a Slayer. It is very expensive then for what you getting if that is the case! 😂


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

I think they look great, especially with the £xtra wooden adornments - but no interest in owning one, for reasons that have been said.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

I love the Linea mini in the same way I love brutalist architecture. It's a refreshing departure from the traditional polished stainless machines that often look like lab gear!

My dream is to find a beat up one to fix up but sadly these things tend to be very well looked after! Hoping someone accidentally drops one down some stairs or something and lists it here.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @DavecUK - I do like them in a industrial slightly "if the Soviet Union built a coffee machine" kind of way especially the blue paint job.
> 
> I did not realise the paddle wasn't to control the pump for manual profiling Like a Slayer. It is very expensive then for what you getting if that is the case! 😂


 Yeah I believe it's just a switch (plastic I think there are aftermarket customised wooden ones available). I think the Soviet Union appearance, rather than build quality, is a good way of describing it and perhaps better than my "agricultural" term.


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

I borrowed a LMLM for quite a while, I enjoyed the simplicity of it, I liked the tactile nature of the paddless/taps, I enjoyed the way it looked on the counter more than a generic shiny metal box like most espresso machines, it has a personality.

Are you paying a premium for the LM name? Of course. Is it overpriced? Probably, it's the same with any big name "brand". I had no issues with this machine though.


----------



## Griffo (Dec 31, 2017)

I find them very pleasing to look at, but not really sure how the price can be justified by buyers. Though as someone that collects watches and also owns a fair few guitars, the same can be said about my other interests 😁

Does it make better coffee than say a MaraX (currently thinking of getting one of these)?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> Yeah I believe it's just a switch (plastic I think there are aftermarket customised wooden ones available). I think the Soviet Union appearance, rather than build quality, is a good way of describing it and perhaps better than my "agricultural" term.


 Do you think the Vesuvius is a nicer looking machine?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I honestly don't know why anybody wouldn't have a Decent for the same money. But I would say that.

A less than satisfactory response to accusations of racism levied against LM has left me opposed to them in any event.

Oh, and it looks a bit shit in my view.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Yeah I'm with a few of the others above - I actually like the looks, but for me (with no hands on experience) it feels waaaay over priced.

The reason I like the looks is because it's not just a chrome box. I really don't like chrome in general so was really happy when the MaraX came in a brushed finish. I wish more machines came in just plain white though, or maybe black.

Functionality-wise, it annoys me that the slider on the front doesn't pressure/flow profile like a Bianca. The fact it's a glorified switch is a bit odd to me. But if you want more functionality you have to look to someone like Titus and I can't imagine how much that costs! Other than that though, it does seem like a really well constructed and solid DB.

For £3500, I'd be looking at a Decent and I belive I'd have change left to spare. Or maybe a different really capable DB of some sort with pressure profiling etc.

Also, I think you pay extra for a wooden slider etc don't you? So probably looking more like £4k if I bought what I actually wanted. That's a hefty amount of money.


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

filthynines said:


> I honestly don't know why anybody wouldn't have a Decent for the same money. But I would say that.


 Bit of a different market though, no? The LMLM is a no fuss, no thinking machine. With the Decent you end up with lots of data, graphs, profiles, etc. I realise you don't have to use that stuff but it is there and it is a hurdle for those that just want a shot. Plus lots of people don't like menus/touchscreens/etc. in their machine and prefer a tactile button/lever approach... Neither is better/worse just a different aim for the machine in my view.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Power Freak said:


> Bit of a different market though, no? The LMLM is a no fuss, no thinking machine. With the Decent you end up with lots of data, graphs, profiles, etc. I realise you don't have to use that stuff but it is there and it is a hurdle for those that just want a shot. Plus lots of people don't like menus/touchscreens/etc. in their machine and prefer a tactile button/lever approach... Neither is better/worse just a different aim for the machine in my view.


 That is a fair point. On that note - and this is just me - if I wanted to dispense with the technology of the Decent I would probably aim much further down the price band too. Nothing jumps at me other than a Londinium, but then that's a different kettle of fish again.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Power Freak said:


> Bit of a different market though, no? The LMLM is a no fuss, no thinking machine. With the Decent you end up with lots of data, graphs, profiles, etc. I realise you don't have to use that stuff but it is there and it is a hurdle for those that just want a shot. Plus lots of people don't like menus/touchscreens/etc. in their machine and prefer a tactile button/lever approach... Neither is better/worse just a different aim for the machine in my view.


 I'm going to attempt to user moderate this. I clearly said



> I don't want this to descend into mud slinging and references or comparisons to other machines, this is specifically about the LMLM.


 If people want a simple uncomplicated machine and see the LMLM as that great and that may well be a huge benefit to some. I know I personally prefer a little less complication, partly because it's less to write in a review and partly because users upgrading can easily get overwhelmed without significant experience....stuff a lot of us can take for granted.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Yeah, and I ignored that. It's not a choice based on absolute criteria - it's all relative. Otherwise it would be either an LMLM or it would be no coffee machine at home; in which case it would be the LMLM every time.

Sorry, @Power Freak - I think you got the ire directed at me. I think Dave has me blocked and so only saw you quoting me.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

Its a nice enough looking machine (though I've never seen one outside of the internet), but it's not "drop dead gorgeous" to my eyes. I guess I'm fortunate enough to be able to spend that amount on a hobby item if I chose to, but this particular one doesn't make me reach for the credit card. 
I haven't voted, because none of the options fit for me.

Regards,
John


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Its a nice enough looking machine (though I've never seen one outside of the internet), but it's not "drop dead gorgeous" to my eyes. I guess I'm fortunate enough to be able to spend that amount on a hobby item if I chose to, but this particular one doesn't make me reach for the credit card.
> I haven't voted, because none of the options fit for me.
> 
> Regards,
> John


 It's interesting because some years ago I think the responses would have been completely different. I guess it reflects how the home market has moved forward so much in the technologies and the machines on offer. I'm not even sure how much thought LM give to the home market, especially the home market outside the USA.


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Always quite liked the looks but definitely overpriced for what you get. If it shipped with the Slayer style features that many modify after the fact then it'd be stronger value proposition. And if it came with googly eyes for the knobs I'd buy one in a flash.


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

IMO it looks legit. Oldschool elegant. It's meant to carry over the looks of its bigger brothers/sisters but I guess at this single group size the styling makes it look a tad bulky and "overdressed" compared to others. But just as everyone else here I think they're massively overpriced. Even second hand on Barista Marketplace go for 3k. Bonkers.


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

i wouldnt buy one but if you were to give me one i'd be delighted.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Id buy one under these circumstances.

I could afford it.

I cant be arsed to join a coffee forum to seek guidance.

I know the name from the commercial machines id seen in my local coffee shops, coupled with its price id assume i was buying the tits of a home espresso machine.

i would love one, and to be fair I've always wanted one, it was always the machine i thought was end game. I know better now (just from being a member here) that actually its an extremely over priced machine. 👍🏼


----------



## josephgoodsell (Jan 12, 2019)

Having used one, I think the Linea Mini is excellent at what it sets out to do - brew shots at 9 bar and steam milk. However I don't think it's good value, even if the style and colours are refreshingly different from most other prosumer machines.

I think the Linea Mini, in its simplicity and reliability, appeals to people who are just getting into espresso but have lots of money. These are _not_ the kind of people to join a forum like this and work their way up the machine ladder. The LMLM is essentially a *high-end entry-level machine* and I think that's what makes it stand out. La Marzocco are also good at marketing towards this set of people.

For low commercial use at a trade show or coffee cart, I think the LMLM is useful because of the reliability and the NSF rating - it feels like a commercial LM to use and people seem to like it for this purpose. But the lack of volumetric dosing makes it not quite perfect either.

I like the Linea Mini but I definitely couldn't justify it at the current price. I think most of us would want more features than we already have on our machines for the LMLM's price tag.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

LMLM is something I always fancied. I think it looks great - I don't like the looks of E61 machines as most of them are cookie cutter designs with a twist or two. It's simple to use - I want something simple and reliable for daily coffee. It has an interesting boiler setup, which is meant to help with a quicker warmup and thermal stability. The new generation is also making it a bit smarter.

I don't like the placement of the water tank and price. You must pair it with a £1-3k grinder at very least and the total cost of coffee gear becomes quite a bit. If I had so much money, I would then probably try and stretch to Slayer or Hydra...


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

If I was much wealthier than I am I would probably consider one but I would have to have the sort of money that meant I wouldn't even look at the price as a consideration.

As others have said, I am not generally a fan of the polished chrome look of most coffee machines and the LM is something different.

Another part of me would love a super small setup with a Decent and a small single dose grinder like the lagom p64 but that is probably because my current setup is quite large.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I have one on order. In understand all the views here but some of the points why i bought it:

I am in a country where there are not many coffee machines engineers. The LM representative has excelent service so this helped a lot.

I want a simple machine as possible that can deliver the best taste as possible. I want to set it and forget and no pressure profiling and so on.

I like that LM has a legendary name, service to support the machine and the machines last forever. I dont feel the same with the new wavaes of digital machines.

I like that it can be customized with wood, copper and so on and that I can get it in black. Looks different to other machines in this ocnfiguration imho - have a look at spechts design.

Alternatives were the Londonium - hard choice - but decided I wanted electric. My first choice was the Speedster which is still my holy grail. Dont like so much the slayer in terms of look. Like the GS3 but I beleive there should be a new model soon. Did not go for speedster/slayer/GS3 because of budget.

From all reviews it seems the Linea Mini will produce a similar cup to the above 4 machines which are considered the benchmarks.

By the way I frequent a few forums and I work as an engineer for a smartbuildings company so I am quite technical but for this I wanted simplicity.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I like the designs below. Looks are very subjective of course.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

charris said:


> I like the designs below. Looks are very subjective of course.


 Congratulations on your new machine . I am sure you will love it .. I know someone who had one then moved onto several other very nice machines but came back to the LMLM . There is a company in China making the wood additions about half the price of the LM ones . There is a link on one of the Linea Mini Facebook groups .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

charris said:


> I have one on order. In understand all the views here but some of the points why i bought it:
> 
> I am in a country where there are not many coffee machines engineers. The LM representative has excelent service so this helped a lot.
> 
> ...


 Congratulations 😁 I also quite like the LMLM and can see the attraction. I spent half a day at North Star using this machine and was more impressed than I thought I would be. I like the way it can be customised too, it isn't just another run of the mill shiny machine. It has character!


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Nicknak said:


> Congratulations on your new machine . I am sure you will love it .. I know someone who had one then moved onto several other very nice machines but came back to the LMLM . There is a company in China making the wood additions about half the price of the LM ones . There is a link on one of the Linea Mini Facebook groups .


Thank you, I am familiar with FB group and have seen the link to chinese products. Probably I will try those but might get something from specht or pantech also. And if I feel adventurous enough I might call Frank, he makes some kick ass stuff.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

charris said:


> Thank you, I am familiar with FB group and have seen the link to chinese products. Probably I will try those but might get something from specht or pantech also. And if I feel adventurous enough I might call Frank, he makes some kick ass stuff.


 They certainly enhance the look ... if you go the Frank ( whose stuff looks great ) you could have got the GS3 😂


----------



## sixpence (Jul 31, 2020)

josephgoodsell said:


> The LMLM is essentially a *high-end entry-level machine* and I think that's what makes it stand out. La Marzocco are also good at marketing towards this set of people.


 Yep. I chose the second option in the poll, because while I think they're cute (especially the ones with wooden accents), I couldn't stomach the idea of dropping that much money on a machine. I know they're allegedly workhorses, but I'm half-convinced I'd find a way to break one in minutes. I am a noob, it is my way.

I did spend €2k this year on a new machine and grinder, but I couldn't justify spending closer to €5k when I was already worried that I would be the worst barista in existence and end up with an expensive (but very pretty) kitchen ornament. Turns out I needn't have worried, but I also haven't regretted not blowing my savings on one.


----------



## ooglewoogle (Oct 2, 2018)

Naff paddle aside, it is usually the kind of design that would appeal to me, yet somehow it fails to.

What are is current competitors at that price point?


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> Do you think the Vesuvius is a nicer looking machine?


 Are you asking because ACS came up with Vostok? 😋

Vesuvius' look has something to do with the Soviet era, fortunately the quality of the built doesn't.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

John Yossarian said:


> Are you asking because ACS came up with Vostok? 😋
> 
> Vesuvius' look has something to do with the Soviet era, fortunately the quality of the built doesn't.


 No not at all merely interested in what people think is great looking in terms of coffee machines. It is always very difficult as tastes are very very subjective. I can understand why LM went for this design as it is emulating their own most successful selling machine, the linea


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

For the last couple of years I have used a chrome Vesuvius and a Londinium 1 at a couple of a Farmers Markets selling hot coffee and beans. I personally prefer the look of the lever and was expecting customers to feel the same. However, almost all the positive comments with regards to the machines have been for the Vesuvius, something I didn't expect. Goes to show that what appeals is so subjective and different for all.

Was initially considering a LM mini due to its steaming performance but both the V and L1 steam faster than the shot takes and recover quickly so not an issue. Plus I love the taste of a lever, which is how I've set up the V profile which couldn't be achieved on the Mini.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Just some info: The Linea Mini now comes with wifi and app and the new non heat pro wand.

This maybe adds some valie for some.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Stevebee said:


> For the last couple of years I have used a chrome Vesuvius and a Londinium 1 at a couple of a Farmers Markets selling hot coffee and beans. I personally prefer the look of the lever and was expecting customers to feel the same. However, almost all the positive comments with regards to the machines have been for the Vesuvius, something I didn't expect. Goes to show that what appeals is so subjective and different for all.
> 
> Was initially considering a LM mini due to its steaming performance but both the V and L1 steam faster than the shot takes and recover quickly so not an issue. Plus I love the taste of a lever, which is how I've set up the V profile which couldn't be achieved on the Mini.


 I got my Vesuvius from a cafe closure. I forgot to ask when I collected it why they ended up using a Vesuvius for events when they use LM in their cafes and of course there's plenty of local support for the usual cohort of commercial machines for servicing etc, if I ever run into them again I'll ask just out of curiousity.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

catpuccino said:


> I got my Vesuvius from a cafe closure. I forgot to ask when I collected it why they ended up using a Vesuvius for events when they use LM in their cafes and of course there's plenty of local support for the usual cohort of commercial machines for servicing etc, if I ever run into them again I'll ask just out of curiousity.


 They could have been using a 2 or 3 group LM in the cafe which due to power requirements would be ruled out at events if only 13a / standard sockets available. If they were using LM Minis in the cafe then I have no idea!


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Stevebee said:


> They could have been using a 2 or 3 group LM in the cafe which due to power requirements would be ruled out at events if only 13a / standard sockets available. If they were using LM Minis in the cafe then I have no idea!


 Ah yes sorry what I meant is some other cafes that use LM 2/3 groups will also use an LM Mini at events, noticable at Edinburgh/Glasgow coffee festivals and such. Some are authorised dealers or do servicing so that makes sense, it just makes it stand out a little more that this cafe had chosen a Vesuvius (I think they had 3), which you don't see many of.


----------



## coffeeWhippet (Aug 1, 2020)

I did vote although the option I really wanted wasn't there. I LOVE the look especially in yellow or white - v industrial with a classic retro vibe and the colour options give it a quirky look too - the paddle on the front is a bit clunky but that typography on the front calls to me... but I imagine it's likely overpriced.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Machine has been delivered. Also trying the new LM grinder.

App is quite cool, I will try to post photos later.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Which grinder is that? A Sette on steroids?

edit: Is it a LM Swift?


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

La Marzocco Swift Mini

https://international.lamarzoccohome.com/en/product/la-marzocco-swift-mini/


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

32mm conical burr set for €1.6k. It's a lot, no?


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Zeak said:


> 32mm conical burr set for €1.6k. It's a lot, no?


1.6k euro without vat is the retail here.

Yes it is too much. But it is surely a good robust grinder.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Zeak - Looks like it does auto tamping as well.

Not sure who is the target market, small hopper and burrs so not commercial but super expensive for a home user.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @Zeak - Looks like it does auto tamping as well.
> 
> Not sure who is the target market, small hopper and burrs so not commercial but super expensive for a home user.


 People who like the LM brand and want a simple solution to people using a coffee machine as opposed to the biggest and best burrs .

lots of mini Market ,want the brand , the best they can afford and will never come near a coffee forum .

hey mr cafe owner , what machine should I get to make coffee at home...well we can get you a smaller version of this machine I use here


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Mrboots2u - I think you are spot on with your assessment.

Does make me giggle a bit though that my Aergrind has larger conical burrs than a 1.7k LM grinder... 😂


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @Mrboots2u - I think you are spot on with your assessment.
> 
> Does make me giggle a bit though that my Aergrind has larger conical burrs than a 1.7k LM grinder...


But does it have a built in tamper?


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

To get serious:

This is a great grinder for the candidates Mr Boots described.

And many more: another family member that will not weight, distribute and tamp precisely. We are talking 10 seconds to grind and tamp, this is huge.

And so this is also in my opinion is a great grinder for 70% of the cafes that have baristas that do not know what they are doing. It will really help them in disttibution and tamping.

There is a very thorough review in HB and comparison with Monolith and grinding for 60 persons for 3 hours. If links are not allowed to other forums, I will delete asap. Link as below:

https://www.home-barista.com/reviews/la-marzocco-swift-mini-review-t61148.html

If this was 1k euro inc vat, I would buy it.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

No, no, it does not! 😂

I'm sure the consistency is much better with the LM and there would be a lot less swearing than when I have ended up doing two 18g double doses on the Aergrind in the past...


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Dont forget another huge market: supermarkets, bakeries, kiosks, etc that have a permanent coffe stand and "baristas" are loosely trained but have excellent machines and grinders usually supplied by the roasters. Lots of those here incouding with Lineas and great grinders. This grinder is ideal for them.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Everyone likes different things but the grinder not sure! few other great choices around Bentwood 63 Vertical, or when they feel like to release the Macap Chamy


----------



## espressoSquirrel (Jul 24, 2020)

The company I work for is not at all in the catering or coffee business, but keeping clients happy is important. Despite not selling coffee, having good coffee for staff and clients has been a bit of an obsession. We have had really world class full time baristas at times over the years, but the machines also need to be run by other members of staff too. When we had a New York office open a few years ago, I was surprised to find they purchased a swift. But it actually makes a lot of sense when you have such a wide range of skillsets using the machine. Plus they were already using 2 group Lineas in all the offices.

I actually like the look of the linea. It wouldn't go in my home and I think I would rather geek out over something like a decent at that price. But for me it's a really good looking setup. It's interesting people have such different opinions. I for example think the niche zero looks great. But some people think it looks like a toilet. Each to their own.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Zeak said:


> 32mm conical burr set for €1.6k. It's a lot, no?


 It might be how they measure the burr, it might actually be larger than we think...


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Their Vulcano model is 63mm and Lux D is 61. So probably it's measured the same way.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

A few photos from the app


----------



## boshk (Jul 3, 2021)

Hi, new here. Anyone have both Linea Mini and Decent DE1?
I'm considering either and wanted to get some info on them
The Decent section on this forum is massive whereas Linea mini is only 4 pages haha


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Two very different machines

One has every variable under the sun.

The other just 9bar extraction.

What do you want in a machine


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

boshk said:


> Hi, new here. Anyone have both Linea Mini and Decent DE1?
> I'm considering either and wanted to get some info on them
> The Decent section on this forum is massive whereas Linea mini is only 4 pages haha


 Most folk with LMLMs don't post much on forums. They just get on with making coffee instead of obsessing like us.


----------



## whinmoor85 (Jul 4, 2013)

There's a guy on Instagram - Coffee Machinist - and he's done some really cool mods to the Linea Mini like adding a shot timer and turning the paddle into an actual flow control device.

https://www.instagram.com/coffeemachinist/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CQakAsene7R/

I do wonder though, instead of modding a machine that lacks all these cool features, why not just buy a machine that was designed and already has them?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

you can also mod them with a needle valve to make them into a mini slayer but then its a £5500 machine.....

theres alot to be said about just having a machine that just pulls a 9bar shot and be done with it,

i think we mess because we can,


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I think we try to chase the perfect cup for the coffee we like and, the more things we can change and experiment with, the better.

wouldn't it be wonderful if 9bar, robusta ridden and dark roasted coffee was *the only *thing available? 😉


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> wouldn't it be wonderful if 9bar, robusta ridden and dark roasted coffee was *the only *thing available? 😉


 Ever been to 🇮🇹??


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Ever been to 🇮🇹??


 A few times&#8230; 😉


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@boshk it will need a rarified user than has both machines on the bench buy you never know.

As pointed out there a huge differences in functions features and forms which would guide to which you might prefer before a even getting into the " which makes better coffee" discussion . Linea owners will tell you its the best, Decent owners will tell you it's the best , then a lever owner will pop up and tell you to get a Vostok or Londinium.

One has very few variables via the machines to play with that make any real difference ( temperature )

The Other has endless variables to fiddle with ( flow, temp , pressure etc etc )

They both cost a lot of money and with a good grinder neither will make bad coffee

There are thread on other forums which debate this too

https://www.home-barista.com/advice/decent-espresso-1-3-4-vs-la-marzocco-linea-mini-t66184.html


----------

